# Designer dog?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

2day saw a dog food com. featuring a V-scares me-went for years never seeing a V in the feild-it's like a 101 dalmations and then everyone was getting 1 with out a clue what the breed was about-puppy mills sprang up and no one had clue about the breed-hope this does not happen to Vizslas-I have hunted V's for over 40rs-that is what they were bred for-they also feild trial-agility-aide dogs-retrive-lap mutts-ect they have to run and be challenged every day-thank god will not fit in some starlets shoulder bag-good breeders will first point out their needs and what it takes to be a good owner-everyone thinking of getting a Vizsla should have to join this forum-just my thoughts-they are cute-then beautifull-they will always be their best off lead under a owner that understands they were breed to run-your thoughts?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

As long as no one makes a film with Vs as the main character(s), they should be safe. All I have to do is take Riley to the beach to convince people they don't want a V... haha. They watch her run in the sand for 1.5+ hours and then I get a lot of comments about her being "hyper", etc. : Everyone else can stick with their boring labs (no offense to those of you who have one of those dogs...), as for me I'll take a high-energy V. 8)


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

R.E. McCraith,

What the heck is it about *Versatile Hunting Dog * that gets lost in the translation? That hunting drive can be channelled into other areas. It is there in a Vizsla. If it isn't, then the dog might be a short-haired red good-looking dog, but is it a Vizsla? I don't think so.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/10/versatile-vizsla.html

Pet stores will sell a dog to *anyone[/color]* who will come up with the cash to buy the dog. A hobby breeder will only sell a pup to the right family that understands a Vizsla. Ethics in breeding.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/03/what-is-commercial-breeder-family-news.html

Maybe watch the movie "Winter's Bone" one night when you feel strong. 

Dogs are livestock after all. Nothing more, nothing less.

My .02 and soap box.

RBD


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Posted today by Thom Hadfield on _Vizsla Talk_.



> Looking at "commercial breeder" legislation that is being put in place in many
> states. Many supported by HSUS and PETA where do you draw the line.
> 
> What do you consider a mill?
> ...


When a Vizsla becomes just live stock or not available at all, then we all lose.

Enjoy your healthy and happy Vizslas.

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

It's already started here in Australia. Vizslas are starting to pop up more and more as family pets. I have already met three locally who got one because of the looks. one in particular came to the dog park where I still socialise my dogs once a week, and literally had no idea of the needs of their dog. I over time have slowly just shared some of the things I do with my dogs and to there credit, they have taken on board some of these. However, they were literally clueless as to what type of dog they had. So, it's too late here in Oz. 

I attempt to ensure anyone who asks, gets a "Real" description of what a Vizsla is all about. Not many stay interested when you mention two hours of exercise daily!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you redbirddog-you said just what I thought a V is versatile-I hunt but as I pointed out they can do so much more-I wish everyone could have a V problem is a V is not for everyone!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh Datacan,

That poor cutie. They are asking $900. I would doubt they'd get that for an 11 month old puppy. Their description is apt. I'm going to save that. 

I'm glad they will be choosy as to who the dog goes home to. That picture of him in the sweater is very cute.


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

I email this fellow also. I would love to add another V into my home.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I think you guys have RCS. I call it the "Red Car Syndrome". When someone buys a red car, all of a sudden it feels (to that person) like everyone now has a red car. :


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Linescreamer-dyed PIKE green 2day-feel safer-LOL


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:-[ OOPS Sorry about that guys.
I fixed it. Thread back on track.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

R said:


> Linescreamer-dyed PIKE green 2day-feel safer-LOL



   Very good!


----------

